# My dog doesn't chew



## Pestilence (Jul 21, 2009)

I adopted a dog a few weeks ago... and she doesn't chew. She won't take anything except food into her mouth. I'm not even sure if she's a dog sometimes. 

Anyhow, I went to a pet store yesterday and explained my problem. They didn't have any non-chewing toys. I'm wondering if anyone's got any insight on why she doesn't like chew toys, tennis balls, etc. Also, since she doesn't play with toys during the day, I'm concerned she's pretty bored. Looking for suggestions on what kinds of toys might interest her, and if anyone's got a method to teach her fetch. (All the fetch teaching method's I've seen assume the dog doesn't mind picking things up with her mouth.)

For reference sake: she's a 20 lb terrier. Perhaps a broken coated jack russell, although she doesn't behave like a typical jack russell.


----------



## L_E23 (Oct 10, 2009)

Well, as I learned earlier, some dogs just don't like to chew, or play with toys. They may find one specific toy they will chew on or play with, but sometimes they just don't like the idea of putting a plastic thing in their mouth.

Some people will get a special peanut butter or cheese cream for dogs, get a hollow bone, and stuff the treat in it, and the dog with play with it for hours, trying to get the treat out of it. If she'll eat food, that could be something that would keep her very entertained.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

There could be several things going on here:
She could have been punished for having things in her mouth.
She could have never had toys before, nor been encouraged to use them.
She could have teeth/jaw issues.
She could be nervous to play with you as she is still very new to your home.

Many rescues are not "players" because they simply don't know how. 

So, two things I recommend you try.
Wait a while, give her a good six weeks to start settling into the house and the routine.
Feed part or all of her meals in a busy ball or kong so she has to work to get her kibble out.

Then, when she's better settled try a flirt pole, it's a length of plastic pipe with a rope and a toy attached to the end. You drag, wing it etc around to see if she'll chase it. Praise and encourage the chase. The pole gives YOU some distance from her if she's nervous to take a toy with you close by. 

Find a good, fun class to see how she does with other dogs and a good trainer to assist you in building some play into her life. 

Patience.


----------



## AmyBeth (Jun 26, 2009)

Tanner was the same why when I got him, it took several months for him to even mouth a toy. But after a lot of love and patients he now loves playing tug of war and fetch. Any time he gets really excited he grabs his teddy and starts throwing it around and making it squeak! Although I have had a dog who never really got into the whole toy thing. Just be patient and she'll open up. Good luck.


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your answers. I'll be patient and hope to see her become a bit more playful!


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

You might want to start with raw marrow bones, since thats something she can chew on that is actually food. It might jump start her to chewing on toys and the bones are very good for the teeth.


----------



## poopydogface (Sep 5, 2009)

L_E23 said:


> Well, as I learned earlier, some dogs just don't like to chew, or play with toys. They may find one specific toy they will chew on or play with, but sometimes they just don't like the idea of putting a plastic thing in their mouth.
> 
> Some people will get a special peanut butter or cheese cream for dogs, get a hollow bone, and stuff the treat in it, and the dog with play with it for hours, trying to get the treat out of it. If she'll eat food, that could be something that would keep her very entertained.


I adopted my previous dog from the SPCA and turns out he was like this. We had him for 9 years, never chewed a single thing. And on top of that, he was DOUBLE unusual because he was not food motivated either. He was however, excited about taking walks outside, and he did enjoy fetching a tennis ball. 

But then one day, after owning him for years, he was given a cheap little "dollar store" plastic squeaky hot dog toy for xmas and he immediately took to it. He never enjoyed another toy quite the same, even other plastic squeeky toys he didn't enjoy, it was only THAT toy. 

So... who knows why dogs do what they do, but he was otherwise perfectly adjusted and happy. Strangely, I have a new puppy now, and by karma's luck, this little guy can't fetch a darn thing and he has no motivation to go outside he eagerly comes running back indoors any time day or night. But he loves to lick and chew, and he chews ALL day... fate does have a sense of irony


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

New rescued dogs or taken in strays often go through a phase the first month or so. I take advantage of this "polite" period to make sure they know the rules.

Some are adults who never had a toy, and just don't know how to play especially with a human.

If after the dog is settled in it continues, something like a flirt pole can help.

Taking a toy, shaking it around, tossing it up and catching it, acting like it's the neatest thing you ever saw in your life and acting like you don't want to share it can also get interest up.


----------

